# Subwoofer suddenly quiet, distorted, less powerful?



## SmokinWaffle

I have this Subwoofer, purchased the end of August, last year.

It's been fine ever since, but I went away to a LAN for 4 days, came back, and it seems almost broken. The bass sounds muddy, distorted, it's a lot quieter, doesn't pack half as much of a punch as it used to, sounds very blown out almost, and also takes longer to turn itself on in a song (when it detects bass).

For instance, I started Predatory Instincts by Phutureprimitive (FLAC, of course), and it didn't turn itself on until around 30 seconds into the song, normally it'd turn on as soon as the bass starts.









My setup is Optical Out > Audinst HUD MX1 > Marantz PM4001 (via RCA), to my speakers and sub (I have this combo). I've double checked all the connections and they are all fine and correct, and nobody used or touched any of my stuff whilst I was away.

Always had the volume on 8, crossover frequency on 75. DAC at 50%, amp between 20 and 60%~

Any help?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Bump


----------



## FearSC549

Try plugging in another source to the sub(via RCA). Try something such as a MP3 player, sound card, anything that has an audio source via RCA. If it has same problem, the sub is to be blamed.


----------



## Phantom123

Well sounds like something went wrong with it. Could happen at any time. Probably going to have to get it RMA'ed.

These problems happen suddenly. If it was fine before and then all of a sudden it is not running normal, and you didn't touch it, then my guess would be something zapped in it.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;13343460*
> Try plugging in another source to the sub(via RCA). Try something such as a MP3 player, sound card, anything that has an audio source via RCA. If it has same problem, the sub is to be blamed.


I don't have anything else that can output via RCA, but I'll have a look, thanks.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom123;13344223*
> Well sounds like something went wrong with it. Could happen at any time. Probably going to have to get it RMA'ed.
> 
> These problems happen suddenly. If it was fine before and then all of a sudden it is not running normal, and you didn't touch it, then my guess would be something zapped in it.












It's on a reliable surge protector with an audible alarm, and it was unplugged whilst I was away as I had said surge protector with me! I'll have to look into RMA I think.


----------



## ESP

Sounds to me like you have a loose cable somewhere. Thats probably all.


----------



## phodee6

you blow your sub like a faulty voice coil connection. try to take the sub out of box and replace with another speaker (any speaker) and see if it does the same thing if so then it could be something wrong with your amp


----------



## DarkPhoenix

This is worth a shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phodee6;13359543*
> you blow your sub like a faulty voice coil connection. try to take the sub out of box and replace with another speaker (any speaker) and see if it does the same thing if so then it could be something wrong with your amp


I would also check the Potentiometer that runs the crossover... wiggle it around and turn the range up and down while some bass is playing. It is possible that you damaged it while transporting.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Thanks guys, all repped.

I took the amp right out, and it turned out that the wire in one of the bannana plugs had managed to wiggle itself loose, rescrewed it, now it's annoying my neighbours just as much as it ever did.

Thanks guys!


----------

